# mtr - command line only



## IPTRACE (Dec 9, 2017)

Hello guys!

Is there any possibility to install MTR tool as the command line only tool?
If I try to use pkg, there is a lot of dependencies to install as well. I would like to avoid most of these.

Thanks in advance for any reply.


----------



## tobik@ (Dec 9, 2017)

net/mtr-nox11


----------



## IPTRACE (Dec 9, 2017)

Ohh... You're right, I've missed no X11 
Thanks.


----------

